# 144 HZ Monitor nur auf 60 HZ...



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

hey

eben habe ich mir einen msi optix mag241c gekauft.
Dieser hat 144 HZ

Ich kann nur 60 Hz im Nvideatreiber auswählen.
Ebenso zeigt der Monitor unter details 1920 x 1080 und 60 hz an.
WAS muss ich denn da ändern???

Habe mal Freesync beim Monitor deaktiviert ( nvidea rtx 20650 verbaut )
Daran liegt es nicht.
Wird trotz an ohnehin nicht aktiv sein bei Nvidea karte...

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Torben456 (27. Februar 2019)

Freesync klappt auch Nvidia Karten. Benutz du auch ein Displayport Kabel?


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

Ja ich benutze ein DP Kabel...
War im Lieferumfang dabei.
Steht sogar dabei das man dieses für 144hz brauch.,..
Also sollte ich Freeync aktiviert lassen in den Monitor settings?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

Was steht denn in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Auflösung?
PC oder Ultra HD/HD/SD?


----------



## Jairus73 (27. Februar 2019)

Hast du ggf. die Treiber / Software für den Monitor  installiert  ?


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was steht denn in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Auflösung?
> PC oder Ultra HD/HD/SD?



Habe es nun.
Da stand Ultra HD etc..
Musste in den windows Anzeigeoption die Wiederholungsrate auf 144 Hz setzen vom Monitor.
Nun steht nicht mehr Ultra HD und 1920 x 1080 ( nativ ) sondern
PC 1920 x 1080 und ich kann 144 Hz wählen.
Windows zeigt zwar 143 Hz an bei gewählten 144 aber is wohl so.

Frage zu Gsync :
Da steht Ihr Monitor ist nicht in der Kompatibilitäsliste.
Muss ich unten den haken ebensfalls setzen??
Was muss hier eingestellt werden oder sollte ich das lassen?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

Du hättest auch einfach so auf PC setzen können und ja, da muss ein Häckchen rein.


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

Kann ich den Gsync einfach so aktivieren wenn der Monitor nicht in der Liste geführt wird?´

Soll ich die Windows Settings dann rückgängig machen oder kommt das auf das selbe raus?

In Games kann ich 143,85 Hz wählen.
Das sollte so passen oder?

Habe g sync nun aktiviert und in den 3d einstellungen die vertikale syncro auf EIN im Nvideatreiber.
Scheint alles zu laufen...
Habe im OSD des Monitors die Reaktion von normal auf schnell eingestellt.
Dort gibt es normal, schnell, am schnellsten.
Wieso stellt ein Hersteller da ab Werk die langsamste ein...


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

Kannst so lassen.
Ja, Gsync kannst du einfach so aktivieren.


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

Okay läuft.
Im Treiber Vsync an und im Game aus ?!
Hab ich richtig verstanden oder^^

Die Reaktionszeit auf mittel stellen hat dies auswirkungen?
Mich wundert dass man dies bei einem Gaming Monitor niocht default macht..


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

ich habe mit G sync ein Flackern..

Aber lustigerweise nur im Ladebildschirm von rainbow six siege.
Sollte ich es demnach deaktivieren oder schadet es der Hardware/Monitor nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

Wenn es dich nicht stört, kannst du es anlassen.


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

Okay...
Aber ein Schaden am neuen Monitor kann dadurch nicht entstehen?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2019)

Nein.


----------



## eddietwo (27. Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## eddietwo (2. März 2019)

KANN dieses flimmern im Ladebildschirm davon kommen das mein msi nicht offiziell unterstützt wird von Nvidea / freesync?
Oder ist das ein bekanntes problem bei Gsync / Freesync?


----------



## GladiusTi (3. März 2019)

Leichtes flimmern bei z.B Ladebilschirmen ist bekannt bei Gsync.


----------



## inuh (3. März 2019)

Moin!
Das Flackern kann ggf. durch Runtersetzen des Monitor-Overdrives im G-Sync-Betrieb behoben werden (sofern es dich überhaupt stört im Ladenbildschirm).


----------



## eddietwo (3. März 2019)

Solange es der Hardware nicht schadet ist mir das egal da es nur im Ladescreen ist... Ingame ist alles supi


----------



## C_17 (12. März 2019)

Nur zur Info:

VSynch im Treiber und auch in den Games immer ausstellen, wenn du FreeSynch nutzt.
Das eine ist software-seitig, FreeSynch Hardware-seitig. Man nutzt VSynch nur dann, wenn ein Monitor kein GSynch oder FreeSynch beherrscht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2019)

Dann sollte man aber auch einen frame limiter nutzen.


----------

